# My Corner Tank Project



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Has started 










3D background has arrived









Next plans.........

build/aquire a cabient, paint cabinet and hood black.

get the background in, hopefully so that it hides the air line.

build a raised area of ground out of stones/slate and real looking plastic plants with tank silicon, to go in the back corner

build some slate/ceramic caves using fishingwire to moss tied on, I want the air line on one side coming out of a ceramic plant pot type cave, and a bubble wall on the other side.

order sand - just to be different

collect/buy some driftwood, attach moss with fishing wire, also attach to slate as well as soaking to stop it moving about to much

replace bulb and bracket

replace filter media

add water, GO! 

(meanwhile, I shall be hatching and growing my killies, going for the Blue lyre-tail. (Fundulopanchax gardneri gardneri (Boulenger, 1911))










I will post updates as I go along


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

hi Poisongirl i have a corner tank and i originaly started with one like your i had to get a bigger one as my son gave me his angel fish and it needed a bigger tank
my tank now has its own filter which i am not impressed with so we adapted my fluval 105 to run along side 
i have a volcano with bubble maker and red led 
and finaly i put a few plants in
i hope it give you a good idea of the finished tank i hope you like the pics

viv xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow that looks good 

I already know that I will be upgrading when I have the money/am able to find one cheap enough, as I really want a bow front corner tank! 

Still not made any futher developments on this, I will need to do something lol its just sat there in the corner of my room!  the 2ft goes away next week so gives me a bit of room to get in there and sort a stand out though


----------

